Ask HN: Is search on mobile not as important as on the classic web? - fairpx
======
bbcbasic
Need some more detail on this question. Do you mean search within a website,
or a search engine as in Google?

In either case I would say, as a single datapoint, that search on mobile is
just as important as on the desktop.

In some ways more important as I am more likely to use Google Maps on my
mobile device than on the desktop, and I search for both specific addresses
and the name of a business.

------
Gustomaximus
Broad question but say for a typical website you should expect ~30% of your
traffic to come from mobile. This naturally varies on geography and site
function.

From this classic search is still the most important from a pure eyeballs POV
but mobile is significant and ever growing.

